# From Japan:  Shosenkyo Gorge in the Autumn



## daggah (Nov 9, 2013)

Went on a day trip to capture some shots of the fall colors:





Sengataki Waterfall, Shosenkyo Gorge by davidgevert, on Flickr





Shosenkyo Gorge by davidgevert, on Flickr





Shosenkyo Gorge by davidgevert, on Flickr





Shosenkyo Gorge by davidgevert, on Flickr


----------



## mike_rambo (Nov 11, 2013)

beautiful shots


----------

